# Converting WPC files to eps/cdr



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have acquired free files from different places, one being the rhinestone exchange that SickPuppy runs. Some are in WPC format only and I do not have that program. I have not been able to find a converter. And the ones we really liked are in only the WPC format.

Was wondering if anyone could convert to either eps or cdr.
Or would that not be cool ?

THanks
M


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark, i would be happy to help, 
go ahead and send them to me, i will export them out as eps, if that is ok

Sandy jo


----------

